# Musican wanted for Queer R18 project [PAID]



## CmakesP (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi everyone! We're a queer, R18 project seeking an Eletronica / hip-hop inspired musician for 10 tracks to be featured in our project, "Gummy and The Doctor". This project is a video / audio series, with voice acting, so we're looking for instrumental songs that loop, very specifically.







This is a paid position! We can pay $60 per track, plus (hopefully) tips at the end of the project. You will retain the rights to sell the album on your own (we will provide you with album art and promotion) and we would like the rights to use the music for this project / property.



Exact terms can be discussed once our composer is chosen! We are very flexible and want the project to be fruitful for everyone involved.



You must be 21 or older to apply for this position. We encourage Queer and/or PoC folks to apply! If you're interested, send an e-mail titled, "Gummy and The Doctor Composer Application" to colinxzain@hotmail.com and provide your portfolio. Please, do not make any new music or samples when applying, we can work off your existing portfolio to determine eligibility.



Turnaround for the first few tracks will need to be around 3 months or less, the rest of the tracks will have more time. (We are prioritizing anything needed for the pilot episode!)


----------

